# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  riddle

## dsjeya

at times they r green,black too but i dont' like,but inbetween yellow that i like,u 2
what is it ?

----------


## Endurer

Is that a Mango?

----------


## dsjeya

green -unripe mango is also consumed
banana is the answer

----------


## Endurer

ohh, my bad :s

anymore riddles that would like to be solved friend?

----------


## dsjeya

u came near great

----------

